# Topics > Holograms >  Sidekicks, holographic AI assistants, Crazies And Co., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

sidekicks.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCN7y7BefGqJpjpG1l3HSEWg

facebook.com/groups/sidekicksai

twitter.com/sidekicksai

instagram.com/sidekicksai

"Sidekicks.ai : The most fun holographic AI friends" on Indiegogo

"Sidekicks.ai: The holographic AI companions we wished for" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Meet Alfred: The first holographic AI assistant - Sidekicks.AI

Feb 12, 2020




> Our goal is to give AI a facelift by breathing life into all the awesome characters we grew up with.

----------

